# What are your thoughts on the League Against Cruel Sports?



## R2R (27 April 2010)

Opinions really. Are they a worthwhile charitable organisation? 

Just a wonderig.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (27 April 2010)

i personally am not answering that on a hunting forum.


----------



## R2R (27 April 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			i personally am not answering that on a hunting forum.
		
Click to expand...

lol you just did!!!


----------



## joe_carby (27 April 2010)

nothing like tryingto start an argument with some of the numpties on this forum


----------



## rosie fronfelen (27 April 2010)

quite right Joe, nothing like stirring the ****, and i gave no opinion anyway.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (27 April 2010)

LACS on hunting forum, get real!!


----------



## GrumpyMare (27 April 2010)

Terroist organisation not worth the time or money, whether you agree with hunting or not there's better ways to go about it than what they do!


----------



## Jake10 (27 April 2010)

Ok  I don't mind giving my opinion... they have good points and bad points but there are far better charities that cover 'cruel' sports out there... prepares to be lynched...


----------



## R2R (27 April 2010)

I am pro hunting, and not trying to start a row, actually. 

What I am trying to do is discover what people think of them as a CHARITY, the difference between a lobbying organisation and a charitable one being fairly huge. 

It was actually a question to ask whether, as a charity, people think they are more or less worthwhile? 

Hunting forum is fairly relevant seeing as they are an anti hunting organisation.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (27 April 2010)

Charity for what then, if its not against blood sports? do they support homeless animals, cats and dogs etc, do they support retired racehorses, retired grey hounds, Great Ormond Street/ what are you asking--


----------



## rosie fronfelen (27 April 2010)

I believe they are against bull fighting, dog fighting, shooting of rare animals abroad etc. all of which iam totally against too, but, its the hunting that is their main "quarry"! thats why i am against their beliefs, along with the RSPCA.


----------



## GrumpyMare (27 April 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			I believe they are against bull fighting, dog fighting, shooting of rare animals abroad etc. all of which iam totally against too, but, its the hunting that is their main "quarry"! thats why i am against their beliefs, along with the RSPCA.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i'm totally against bullfighting and dog fighting as well as illegal poaching (I do legal shooting myself for meat) but they don't publisize these as much.


----------



## Scratchline (28 April 2010)

R2R said:



			Opinions really. Are they a worthwhile charitable organisation? 

Just a wonderig.
		
Click to expand...

Yes they are worthwhile and do their best to make people aware of the pain and suffering some sick people inflict upon animals for pleasure. Even in this day and age sadly.


----------



## Scratchline (28 April 2010)

R2R said:



			lol you just did!!! 

Click to expand...

That was funny lol


----------



## Scratchline (28 April 2010)

joe_carby said:



			nothing like tryingto start an argument with some of the numpties on this forum
		
Click to expand...

If you dont like the thread topic you could always ignore it rather than posting such negative posts all the time Joe. It gets very boring buddy.


----------



## Scratchline (28 April 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			Charity for what then, if its not against blood sports? do they support homeless animals, cats and dogs etc, do they support retired racehorses, retired grey hounds, Great Ormond Street/ what are you asking--
		
Click to expand...

Rosie is only angry because the SAVE ME campaign numbers have absolutely smashed all of the pro facebook groups, in just one week!!


----------



## Scratchline (28 April 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			I believe they are against bull fighting, dog fighting, shooting of rare animals abroad etc. all of which iam totally against too, but, its the hunting that is their main "quarry"! thats why i am against their beliefs, along with the RSPCA.
		
Click to expand...

Of course you are against them because you support bloodsports lol


----------



## Scratchline (28 April 2010)

GrumpyMare said:



			Yeah i'm totally against bullfighting and dog fighting as well as illegal poaching (I do legal shooting myself for meat) but they don't publisize these as much.
		
Click to expand...

Are you for or against hoodies setting their dogs on urban foxes which will become legal the moment this ban is repealed ( not that I ever believe it will be).


----------



## rosie fronfelen (28 April 2010)

just give it a rest, i took you off iggy as i thought you'd be decent,but sadly i am wrong- just piss taking as usual- do you get a kick from it??


----------



## rosie fronfelen (28 April 2010)

as for being angry SL, no, just disappointed at your cruel attitude towards me.


----------



## Scratchline (28 April 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			just give it a rest, i took you off iggy as i thought you'd be decent,but sadly i am wrong- just piss taking as usual- do you get a kick from it??
		
Click to expand...

At last the real rosie, the one who foul mouthes all over facebook. Do you get a kick out of banned bloodsports?? Oh, and far from mickey taking I am deadly serious about not letting hunting with dogs return and seeing animals ripped apart just because some members of our society wish to enjoy such things!

Post reported for swearing!


----------



## Scratchline (28 April 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			as for being angry SL, no, just disappointed at your cruel attitude towards me.
		
Click to expand...

Cruel to you? Hardly. Have I set dogs on you and ripped you apart whilst out riding half cut with my equally bloodsport supporting chums, no.

Killing foxes like that according to you is fine and dandy but how could anybody be so cruel as to pull you up about it?!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (28 April 2010)

Sl,considering i am disabled, in a wheel chair with a degenerating neurological disease i cannot see myself riding out"halfcut" as you say!you can report me as much as you like, you too have shown your true colours- so with that, you are on permanent iggy so i dont have to read your filth, abuse and **** anymore!! My body is knackered but my mind and brain are still ok so, to hell with you!


----------



## JanetGeorge (28 April 2010)

R2R said:



			What I am trying to do is discover what people think of them as a CHARITY, the difference between a lobbying organisation and a charitable one being fairly huge.
		
Click to expand...

It's hard to see LACS remaining a charity for too long.  It's always been a dysfunctional organisation, with internal splits, chief execs 'taking advantage' of their position, chief execs and others seeing the light and changing sides, lousy financial control, mis-management of sanctuaries, etc etc etc.  It's already fallen out with the Charity Commissioners several times for being 'party political'!

I'm surprised it was allowed to become a charity - its 'charitable objectives' - as stated below - don't seem to be getting much of a priority!!

"THE CHARITY'S OBJECTS ("THE OBJECTS") ARE THE ADVANCEMENT OF EDUCATION GENERALLY WITH PARTICULAR REFERENCE TO THE CARE AND PROTECTION OF ANIMALS, ECOLOGY, NATURAL HISTORY, CONSERVATION AND ENVIRONMENTAL STUDIES; THE PREVENTION OF ALL FORMS OF CRUELTY TO ANIMALS; THE CONSERVATION, PRESERVATION, PROTECTION AND RESTORATION FOR THE PUBLIC BENEFIT OF THE NATURAL RESOURCES, NATURAL BEAUTY AND ANIMAL AND PLANT LIFE OF THE WORLD AND LANDS AND BUILDINGS OF BEAUTY, HISTORIC INTEREST OR OF ECOLOGICAL OR SCIENTIFIC IMPORTANCE AND, AS REGARDS LANDS, FOR THE PRESERVATION, AS FAR AS IS PRACTICABLE, OF THEIR NATURAL ASPECT, FEATURES AND ANIMAL AND PLANT LIFE."

Don't see too much of THAT going on!


----------



## Serenity087 (28 April 2010)

LACS, as a charity, SUCK!

So they claim to be against blood sports and animal torture, and yet they cause the slow and agonising death of hundreds of death on their sanctuaries for little more than their own entertainment, and feeling like they've done good.

They mocked the Countryside Alliance using aging rock stars to publicise their cause, and then hired their own aged musical lackey.

They condone violence towards animals, and yet many who perpetrate violence towards animals and people do so in their name.

No point saying they're rubbish cos they have conflicting views.  I'd support them if they went about it the right way.  But as it is, I'd love to know what they're on that they think they can be taken seriously and that they're actually going anywhere!

Their political campaign was simply seducing the PM's wife.

*sigh*


----------



## Scratchline (29 April 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			Sl,considering i am disabled, in a wheel chair with a degenerating neurological disease i cannot see myself riding out"halfcut" as you say!you can report me as much as you like, you too have shown your true colours- so with that, you are on permanent iggy so i dont have to read your filth, abuse and **** anymore!! My body is knackered but my mind and brain are still ok so, to hell with you!
		
Click to expand...

True colours Rosemary? You posted this to the savages on facebook.  " I HAVE READ ON ANOTHER FORUM A MOST UNPLEASANTTIRADE ON ME, HECALLS HIMSELF SCRATCHLINE, VERY ANTI BUT NOT A SAB.HE IS A VILE CREATURE WHO ONLY ABUSES ME,NEVER MIND ALL THE OTHERS WHO ARE PRO HUNTING. MY POINT BEING, HE FOLLOWS MY EVERY WORD ON FACE BOOK SO DO NOT LET THESE CREEPS GET TO KNOW YOUR PRIVATE DETAILS, ELSE YOU WILL NOT GET PEACE."

Firstly I have not abused you as well you know! Secondly my problem is with all who want to see a return to hunting and killing with dogs. As I have already taken to task hundreds of pro hunters on fb dont think yourself so special please x


----------



## guccigivi2001 (29 April 2010)

oh and for the record, LACS is total rubbish


----------



## JenHunt (29 April 2010)

TROLL lurking IMO (and I don't meant the OP). 

regardless of their POV the LACS or those associated with them have done nothing to help their own cause, what with the terrorist behvaiour and so on. As to their validity as a charitable organisation... I think that JG said it all earlier.


----------



## Scratchline (29 April 2010)

guccigivi2001 said:



			Scratchline, what you have just said proves you follow her on facebook, if you want to be an anti yet spend most of your time stalking the hunting forum being rude and unpleasant. IMO you have shown youre true colours, don not come on the hunting forum, slate people and not expect it to be thrown back at you because we're fighting for our tradition and past time, we dont need pathetic little creeps like you in our way. go grow some balls and f*** off back to the pit you come from, you;re not welcome here! just because you have 'taken to task hundreds of pro hunters' does not make you a bigger 'man' (not that you can be labelled as one), it makes you a sad little wierdo who has nothing better to do with thier tie. and i for one, would gladly put a brick round your face should you stalk me on facebook, let alone attack my horse whilst hunting with the rest of your vile, pestering little sad excuses for human beings known as antis. bet you never thought you'd get that of a 16 yr old girl.
		
Click to expand...

Your illegal hobby has gone and you dont like it lol lol lol Never thought I would get a load of nonsense from a child on a forum?? Ive had much better posts and some pretty great threats so you keep hold of your brick. PMSL at you.

The fb pages are public so I can read what I like when I like thankyou and if you dont like my presence on my chosen forum you know what you can do!!


----------



## Scratchline (29 April 2010)

guccigivi2001 said:



			and how the h*** can you be so childish! dont count yourself as something special, no one gives a s*** about your opinion, SL. You alone will not be able to prevent a repeal of the hunting ban, to be honest i think it only fiar we legalize hunting vile people like you. i think we've seen the real you, a rude, insulting sad excuse for a human being. I think the fact you expect us to take you seriously is taking the mickey. facebook me if you want 

Click to expand...

I dont doubt for a minute people like you would hunt just about anything or anyone, violent and bloodthirsty to the core.

Now if you wish to carry this on have the courage to pm me and save these nice people from your scary nature. lol lol lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## Scratchline (29 April 2010)

guccigivi2001 said:



			oh and for the record, LACS is total rubbish 

Click to expand...

Helped get your bloodsport banned. What have the CA achieved? lol lol


----------



## Tinkerbee (29 April 2010)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/competitionnews/392/296791.html

They are incapable of acting as a charity should.


----------



## Eagle_day (29 April 2010)

Tinkerbee said:



http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/competitionnews/392/296791.html

They are incapable of acting as a charity should.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed they are.  And after tonight's leaders' debates, I don't think they'll be a registered charity for much longer.  Their outrageous political campaigning is forbidden by Charity law and Charity Commission rules.  Let's hope they have to pay all that Gift Aid back to the taxpayer.

PS Oh Scratchy, I notice you only pick on kids and girls.  Be a man, eh?


----------



## YorksG (30 April 2010)

IMO LAC's should have its charitable status removed, it is overtly political and the behaviour of its supporters leaves a great deal to be desired.
Re the Scratchline person, it appears that this individual is only capable of replying in terms of personal insults and has been shown on other threads, totally avoids replying to posts which require a degree of intelligence to respond to.


----------



## Scratchline (30 April 2010)

Eagle_day said:



			Indeed they are.  And after tonight's leaders' debates, I don't think they'll be a registered charity for much longer.  Their outrageous political campaigning is forbidden by Charity law and Charity Commission rules.  Let's hope they have to pay all that Gift Aid back to the taxpayer.

PS Oh Scratchy, I notice you only pick on kids and girls.  Be a man, eh?
		
Click to expand...

lol lol Its only the kids and girls who have any balls on here but nice pathetic try Eagle. You want some sort of arguement all you have to do is start one?!


----------



## Scratchline (30 April 2010)

yorksG said:



			IMO LAC's should have its charitable status removed, it is overtly political and the behaviour of its supporters leaves a great deal to be desired.
Re the Scratchline person, it appears that this individual is only capable of replying in terms of personal insults and has been shown on other threads, totally avoids replying to posts which require a degree of intelligence to respond to.
		
Click to expand...

Intelligent discussion with people who rip animals apart with their dogs?? lol lol I dont feel the need to discuss all the ins and outs of dog fighting with fans of that blood sport either.
The attempts to justify these sick activities with excuse after excuse atually gets boring sometimes. Sorry if that troubles you but I dont have to get you on my side. You need to get us on yours and it will never happen thanks. At least I make the effort to listen lol lol


----------



## pastie2 (30 April 2010)

Scratchline, shouldnt you be at work at 10am, or is your hobbyof being rude and belligerant on a forum a full time occupation. I am on here at this time as I have a day off.


----------



## Scratchline (30 April 2010)

pastie2 said:



			Scratchline, shouldnt you be at work at 10am, or is your hobbyof being rude and belligerant on a forum a full time occupation. I am on here at this time as I have a day off.
		
Click to expand...

No I shouldnt be at out at work as I am caring for somebody at the moment thankyou. On your day off why dont you do something more constructive instead of making incorrect assumptions about those you dont know!


----------



## YorksG (30 April 2010)

Scratchline, I was refering to the threads about Brian May and his lack of knowledge about his subject matter, your constant referal to his Phd, in a totally unrelated subject and the lack of intelectual rigour shown in his argument. Unfortunately this is relflected in your own posts, thus on the whole making any debate redundant. Your belief in your knowledge of what other people's stances are in this matter, coupled with your childish and naive arguments make the process somewhat tedious. Why any 'side' would require you on it is quite beyond me, given your inability to post without rudeness and constant innapropriate laughter.


----------



## pastie2 (30 April 2010)

You come across as someone who SHOULD be in care. Not the otherway round. There are pills that can help you control your anger, perhaps a little therapy ? Or perhaps you should just get out more.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (30 April 2010)

pastie2, he also trolls around the facebook network, accusing the pro hunters as being "savages"very sad sort of person whom i have on iggy, to save my sanity!! i think he is a schizophrenic Jeckyl and Hyde type, pleasant one minute and a wraith the next-


----------



## littlemisslauren (30 April 2010)

I am on facebook, and i am pro hunt. When can I expect my abuse then??
I am in the mood for a good giggle at a GROWN MAN (Which I assume you are btw) ranting on about saving the foxy woxys and how evil the posh people on their ponies are for letting their nasty little doggies hurt them! 

Grow up. 

People have split views on hunting, they always will. Foxes are still able to be killed, and believe me they are still killed. Have you seen how long it takes for a fox to die after being shot? I dont call that humane. Hunting will always continue, even if it has to be drag hunting. 

Are you equally as hyped up about people killing rabbits and rats? Or are you less bothered about them because its not done on horseback? What about people who shoot? What about fishing? 

Shouting your mouth off like an emotional child will not get you anywhere in life.


----------



## pastie2 (30 April 2010)

I dont think that he wants to go anywhere is life, thats his problem. I bet he doesnt have many friends either.


----------



## Serenity087 (30 April 2010)

Scratchline, I presented you with reasoned arguments as to why LACS, their beliefs, the way they impliment their beliefs and how they manage their political campaigns are a load of rubbish, and you ignore me, prefering to pick on the people who simply say "they suck".

Now, either, and this is the preferred option, you also hate LACS for their misguided attempts at protecting wildlife whilst highlighting animal welfare issues and are simply playing devils advocate and encouraging those with little/no argument to think...

or...

and I fear this option...

You simply cannot talk to me because I won't call you names.  Because I don't fit your stereotype as an ignorant, stupid hunter who hates foxes and antis the same.

Please tell me you're more intelligent than that?


----------



## Scratchline (30 April 2010)

Harper_Gal said:



			Scratchline, I presented you with reasoned arguments as to why LACS, their beliefs, the way they impliment their beliefs and how they manage their political campaigns are a load of rubbish, and you ignore me, prefering to pick on the people who simply say "they suck".

Now, either, and this is the preferred option, you also hate LACS for their misguided attempts at protecting wildlife whilst highlighting animal welfare issues and are simply playing devils advocate and encouraging those with little/no argument to think...

or...

and I fear this option...

You simply cannot talk to me because I won't call you names.  Because I don't fit your stereotype as an ignorant, stupid hunter who hates foxes and antis the same.

Please tell me you're more intelligent than that?
		
Click to expand...

Hang on. You posted your opinion on LACS and thats fine, I like reading other peoples opinions and it gives me something to check up on and learn more. So, I like your posts. You didnt ask me a question. You didnt direct comments at me which I felt I should respond to. I dont need to respond to every or any post on here and it is not about picking on anybody as you may like to read the posts and see for yourself.
Is it Scratchline who joins threads only to name call, swear at others, offer violence? Or do I respond when others do exactly that to me HG?


----------



## Berpisc (30 April 2010)

Thoughts about LACS...vociferous about hunting, very very quiet about illegal dog fighting and badgerbaiting.  Dont rate them.


----------



## Scratchline (30 April 2010)

pastie2 said:



			You come across as someone who SHOULD be in care. Not the otherway round. There are pills that can help you control your anger, perhaps a little therapy ? Or perhaps you should just get out more.
		
Click to expand...

Admin have asked me not to respond to stupid, pointless personal attacks from people simply spoiling for a fight and report the poster. I shall oblige rather than put you firmly in your place!


----------



## Scratchline (30 April 2010)

littlemisslauren said:



			I am on facebook, and i am pro hunt. When can I expect my abuse then??
I am in the mood for a good giggle at a GROWN MAN (Which I assume you are btw) ranting on about saving the foxy woxys and how evil the posh people on their ponies are for letting their nasty little doggies hurt them! 

Grow up. 

People have split views on hunting, they always will. Foxes are still able to be killed, and believe me they are still killed. Have you seen how long it takes for a fox to die after being shot? I dont call that humane. Hunting will always continue, even if it has to be drag hunting. 

Are you equally as hyped up about people killing rabbits and rats? Or are you less bothered about them because its not done on horseback? What about people who shoot? What about fishing? 

Shouting your mouth off like an emotional child will not get you anywhere in life.
		
Click to expand...

See, you are just another want looking for trouble so why dont you grow up.

AGAIN!!! Admin have asked me not to respond to stupid, pointless personal attacks from people simply spoiling for a fight and report the poster. I shall oblige rather than put you firmly in your place!


----------



## Scratchline (30 April 2010)

pastie2 said:



			I dont think that he wants to go anywhere is life, thats his problem. I bet he doesnt have many friends either.
		
Click to expand...

Oh look at you. You dont know anything about me so post nonsense looking for a fight. Reported, again!!


----------



## Scratchline (30 April 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			pastie2, he also trolls around the facebook network, accusing the pro hunters as being "savages"very sad sort of person whom i have on iggy, to save my sanity!! i think he is a schizophrenic Jeckyl and Hyde type, pleasant one minute and a wraith the next-
		
Click to expand...

So I am on ignore but you post attacks on me to others? Reported.


----------



## Scratchline (30 April 2010)

Berpisc said:



			Thoughts about LACS...vociferous about hunting, very very quiet about illegal dog fighting and badgerbaiting.  Dont rate them.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair to them we all accept dog fighting and badgerbaiting are rightly illegal and expect the law to deal with those involved. Hunting because of the attitude of certain people and the backing of certain MP's is a very ongoing situation that deserves all the attention of humane people.


----------



## JenHunt (30 April 2010)

Scratchline said:



			To be fair to them we all accept dog fighting and badgerbaiting are rightly illegal and expect the law to deal with those involved. Hunting because of the attitude of certain people and the backing of certain MP's is a very ongoing situation that deserves all the attention of humane people.
		
Click to expand...

so why not devote their time and resources to something that we all agree on. If badgerbaiting etc is still going on then surely the law isnt' dealing with them? And you will undoubtedly say that the law isn't dealing with hunting either, but that goes back to my first point of dealing with something we all agree about. The LACS might actually get some respect then, although with their history I doubt it.


----------



## oakash (30 April 2010)

Old Itchy begs the question...why did hunting continue until the ban, but dog fighting and badger baiting etc have long been illegal? The true and obvious answer is of course, staring you in the face,Scratchy. Badger baiting and dogfighting are cruel and barbaric, whilst it is obvious to anyone who bothers to think for themselves and make up their own mind, that hunting is probably the most natural and humane way of controlling wild animal populations.


----------



## Serenity087 (30 April 2010)

Scratchline said:



			Hang on. You posted your opinion on LACS and thats fine, I like reading other peoples opinions and it gives me something to check up on and learn more. So, I like your posts. You didnt ask me a question. You didnt direct comments at me which I felt I should respond to. I dont need to respond to every or any post on here and it is not about picking on anybody as you may like to read the posts and see for yourself.
Is it Scratchline who joins threads only to name call, swear at others, offer violence? Or do I respond when others do exactly that to me HG?
		
Click to expand...

BUt you didn't want to discuss my opinion, which makes me sad!

It's okay, I'm not angry or nuffink, I've been hanging around this part of the forum since 2003 and I got over the whole "your argument stinks, I hate you all" bit a looong time ago (unfortunatly, that was the pros - I get along with the antis on here MUUUCH better!)

But I did get a little disheartened that I post an opinion that could lead to discussion and you skip to the name calling.
I like an anti I can get my teeth into!

(and, for the record, I'm not a huge fan of the CA either.  They did jack all for me, except propell me into the media scene (briefly, I was in the papers with my gorgeous CA tabard!).  Problem is, both sides need a representative group of non-extreme, approachable persons or else we're both damned.

Thing is, I've found, that people with an actual opinion on hunting are very extreme people.  Normal people don't actually care!!!


----------



## archoak (30 April 2010)

Bunch of nutters LOL


----------



## Scratchline (30 April 2010)

jenhunt said:



			so why not devote their time and resources to something that we all agree on. If badgerbaiting etc is still going on then surely the law isnt' dealing with them? And you will undoubtedly say that the law isn't dealing with hunting either, but that goes back to my first point of dealing with something we all agree about. The LACS might actually get some respect then, although with their history I doubt it.
		
Click to expand...

All three blood sports are illegal and LACS actually devote time and resources to all three amongst other cruelty to animals. Check out their website or FB page and see for yourself.
I think the biggest point that you miss is the vast majority of people in this country are sickened by dog fighting, fox hunting and badger baiting and only a very small group of people wish to take part in such cruelty to animals. Hunters, dog fighters and badger baiters.
Just because people involved choose to ignore the cruelty in fox hunting, doesnt suddenly make them humane just because they dislike dog fighting and badger baiting.


----------



## Scratchline (30 April 2010)

oakash said:



			Old Itchy begs the question...why did hunting continue until the ban, but dog fighting and badger baiting etc have long been illegal? The true and obvious answer is of course, staring you in the face,Scratchy. Badger baiting and dogfighting are cruel and barbaric, whilst it is obvious to anyone who bothers to think for themselves and make up their own mind, that hunting is probably the most natural and humane way of controlling wild animal populations.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you feel the need to call me names? I think you are missing that is staring you in the face to be honest. Cruel and barbaric is how all three bloodsports are seen by all humane people in this country. Thankfully all three are illegal. I just isnt nice you see and normal people dont take pleasure from setting packs of dogs on other animals.
Having witnessed these sports I would say that of all three fox hunting is the most cruel. The others being a fair fight not a slaughter!!


----------



## Scratchline (30 April 2010)

archoak said:



			Bunch of nutters LOL
		
Click to expand...

75% of people in this country are nutters? lol lol I bet if you were in the army you would be the only one marching in step! (snigger)


----------



## Scratchline (30 April 2010)

Harper_Gal said:



			BUt you didn't want to discuss my opinion, which makes me sad!

It's okay, I'm not angry or nuffink, I've been hanging around this part of the forum since 2003 and I got over the whole "your argument stinks, I hate you all" bit a looong time ago (unfortunatly, that was the pros - I get along with the antis on here MUUUCH better!)

But I did get a little disheartened that I post an opinion that could lead to discussion and you skip to the name calling.
I like an anti I can get my teeth into!

(and, for the record, I'm not a huge fan of the CA either.  They did jack all for me, except propell me into the media scene (briefly, I was in the papers with my gorgeous CA tabard!).  Problem is, both sides need a representative group of non-extreme, approachable persons or else we're both damned.

Thing is, I've found, that people with an actual opinion on hunting are very extreme people.  Normal people don't actually care!!!
		
Click to expand...

To be fair nobody chose to discuss your post with you, it wasnt just me lol   Perhaps I mostly chose not to because I dont really care much for LACS. Nor the RSPCA. My thoughts and opinions about these bloodsports comes from first hand knowledge of what goes on. Anybody that can stand by and watch these animals suffering without being utterly disgusted by the people either taking part or encouraging such cruelty has no deceny.
We are all on this earth together and the sooner man dies out the better the world will be IMHO.
I shall try in future to make more effort to debate when you post HG.


----------



## Serenity087 (30 April 2010)

We are all on this earth together and the sooner man dies out the better the world will be IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

We'll never debate... we're kindred spirits!

I really rather look forward to the day mankind leaves this earth, and loathe the selfish notion that without us, earth will die!

Have you seen the newer photos of chenobyl?  That is, imo, all the proof I need that the world will reclaim herself.


----------



## oakash (30 April 2010)

Mrs Scratchline, so sorry you consider my familiarity to be 'name calling' ; I was only being friendly!

All I ask is that you show a little intellectual curiousity when trying to discuss issues of which you demonstrably  have only a propaganda based knowledge. Quite obviously, proper hunting is much more humane than a fox dying slowly after being shot and wounded which happens all the time round here now that hunting is illegal. Quite obviously, staghounds contribute to animal welfare by hunting wounded deer and allowing them to be shot humanely at close range.

Now, please tell me why LACS does not swing solidly behind the voices for a repeal of the Hunting Act, and admit they got it dead wrong?


----------



## Scratchline (30 April 2010)

Harper_Gal said:



			We'll never debate... we're kindred spirits!

I really rather look forward to the day mankind leaves this earth, and loathe the selfish notion that without us, earth will die!

Have you seen the newer photos of chenobyl?  That is, imo, all the proof I need that the world will reclaim herself.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I have HG and I have no doubt that the earth will be fine. If I had one wish it would be to return for a visit many years after we are long gone.


----------



## Scratchline (30 April 2010)

oakash said:



			Mrs Scratchline, so sorry you consider my familiarity to be 'name calling' ; I was only being friendly!

All I ask is that you show a little intellectual curiousity when trying to discuss issues of which you demonstrably  have only a propaganda based knowledge. Quite obviously, proper hunting is much more humane than a fox dying slowly after being shot and wounded which happens all the time round here now that hunting is illegal. Quite obviously, staghounds contribute to animal welfare by hunting wounded deer and allowing them to be shot humanely at close range.

Now, please tell me why LACS does not swing solidly behind the voices for a repeal of the Hunting Act, and admit they got it dead wrong?
		
Click to expand...

Mrs.Scratchline? lol lol Rosie can point you to who I am on fb lol

Your blaming the hunting ban now for the actions of irresponsible bloodthirsty killers of foxes who dont care about leaving injured foxes wandering our countryside. Easier that than falling out with all the people around you by standing up for right and telling them what you think about their actions!
Now its propoganda based knowledge? PMSL Been there, been a part of it and sickened to my stomach by the actions of hunters with hounds. None of you would choose to be chased down then ripped apart by a pack of hounds forced with the choice. You would all rather be shot at and hope for a skilled marksmen. The difference between us is I am man enough to be honest about it. Shame on you lot!


----------



## YorksG (30 April 2010)

You may be 'man enough' to spout emotive rubbish, but still unwilling to enter into adult debate. Your comment about people choosing to be shot rather than hunted by hounds, is ill informed and emotive, suggesting that the thought process of a fox is the same as that of a human, including understanding the concept of death, and the understanding of 'self'. You also appear to suggest that the shooting of foxes is carried out as a result of the shooters being bloodthirsty, rather than as a means of control, so presumably you are of the opinion that foxes should not be killed by any means?


----------



## pastie2 (30 April 2010)

scratchline you reported me so I shall be very careful not to offend your sensitive side. We all have an oppinion on foxhunting and every opinion is relevent, I just wish that you could conduct yourself in a less antaganastic manner. The country side revolves through a balance of nature. Fox habitation is paramount, with out coverts foxes would have nowhere to breed trive in their natural habitat. Hunting makes this possible, their environment is preserved. A fox only has man as a preditor and left to their own devices without a controlled cull they breed and breed until they become inbred. In the wild it is the survival of the fit. I think LACS are ill informed and are useing foxhunting as a stick to beat country people. Idont understandthe life style of people that live in cities and towns, that is their world and I wouldnt dream of interfering with their way of life. More and more foxes are moving into the suburbs and towns, does that not tell you something,  there are too many foxes in one area and the weak dog foxes are having to move on and scavenge among dustbins and rubbish. I hope that this post has not offended you in any way. I can not see anything deframatory in it but you never know.


----------



## Serenity087 (1 May 2010)

Scratchline said:



			Yes I have HG and I have no doubt that the earth will be fine. If I had one wish it would be to return for a visit many years after we are long gone.
		
Click to expand...

We always will be here, if you believe.  I know I will be


----------



## oakash (1 May 2010)

Scratch, your post demonstrates perfectly what I have already said! Don't you even realise that? Foxes are NOT human beings. Would you like to eat a raw, live lamb? Would you like to live in a hole in the ground? What would you think of a dead ewes innards for dinner? Have you ever seen the casual way a fox runs from hounds? Please learn a little about hunting.


----------



## Scratchline (1 May 2010)

yorksG said:



			You may be 'man enough' to spout emotive rubbish, but still unwilling to enter into adult debate.




			I am happy to enter debate but sadly often when I do the huntsmen start silly name calling. Thus the debate finishes whilst a battle begins.




			Your comment about people choosing to be shot rather than hunted by hounds, is ill informed and emotive, suggesting that the thought process of a fox is the same as that of a human, including understanding the concept of death, and the understanding of 'self'.




			If it where natural for packs of hounds followed by masses on horses and quads you would have a point.But it is not. 




			You also appear to suggest that the shooting of foxes is carried out as a result of the shooters being bloodthirsty, rather than as a means of control, so presumably you are of the opinion that foxes should not be killed by any means?
		
Click to expand...

Hang on there I am not the one using the 'emotional', arguement that all of a sudden, since the ban suddenly any idiot with a gun is out shooting foxes for the sake of it. It happened pre ban also so why are hunters pushing this lie?! I am not against lamping and shooting foxes and know many people who do so humanely. Posters on pro groups on fb, claim they do so without any problems or foxes left injured. I believe them and back what they do where necessary. Why on earth you would choose to presume wrongly when I regularly speak out in favour of shooting foxes I shall never know!
Anybody has the right to have foxes on their land dealt with and if necessary then I am all for it. Its not me putting pressure on landowners and gamekeepers not to cullfoxes. It is the hunts for the sole purpose of enjoying chasing them down and ripping them apart with packs of hounds!!
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Scratchline (1 May 2010)

pastie2 said:



			scratchline you reported me so I shall be very careful not to offend your sensitive side. 
I hope that this post has not offended you in any way. I can not see anything deframatory in it but you never know.
		
Click to expand...

lol I have not got a sensitive side to posting on a forum. If allowed, when people attack me out of the blue I would just rip them apart with words but we are to be restrained I am told on here. Therefore I have been asked by admin to make them aware of posts made just to attack me or cause trouble on their forum. Dont be offended by my actions and I will not let your manner of posting before you were reprimanded offend me.




			We all have an oppinion on foxhunting and every opinion is relevent, I just wish that you could conduct yourself in a less antaganastic manner. The country side revolves through a balance of nature. Fox habitation is paramount, with out coverts foxes would have nowhere to breed trive in their natural habitat. Hunting makes this possible, their environment is preserved. A fox only has man as a preditor and left to their own devices without a controlled cull they breed and breed until they become inbred. In the wild it is the survival of the fit. I think LACS are ill informed and are useing foxhunting as a stick to beat country people. Idont understandthe life style of people that live in cities and towns, that is their world and I wouldnt dream of interfering with their way of life. More and more foxes are moving into the suburbs and towns, does that not tell you something,  there are too many foxes in one area and the weak dog foxes are having to move on and scavenge among dustbins and rubbish.




			I understand your points and agree with some. And I am not against culling although obviously one culled fox just leads to another moving in, a vicious circle.
As for LACS they are not beating us country folk far from it. See, most of us in the country are low paid, dont have horses and are 100% against fox hunting. This isnt and never was about town v country. How can it be when polled the country folk dont want the hunts to continue killing foxes in that manner either. As for foxes in the cities do you know that the sick hoodies have started killing them with their status dogs, an ongoing battle the police and welfare groups are having to deal with.
Will that be legal if the ban is repealed, I guess so. On the one habnd is may be distasteful but no different to what the hunters hope to return to. Do we all want the return of hare hunting, hare coursing, stag hunting, all with dogs. I dont and will always be against such bloodsports.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Scratchline (1 May 2010)

Harper_Gal said:



			We always will be here, if you believe.  I know I will be 

Click to expand...

That was really nice to read when I turned on my computer today HG


----------



## Scratchline (1 May 2010)

oakash said:



			Scratch, your post demonstrates perfectly what I have already said! Don't you even realise that? Foxes are NOT human beings. Would you like to eat a raw, live lamb? Would you like to live in a hole in the ground? What would you think of a dead ewes innards for dinner? Have you ever seen the casual way a fox runs from hounds? Please learn a little about hunting.
		
Click to expand...

Oh please no, of course I dont think of them as human beings. Man is far more cruel in nature than any poor animal. I dont mind or care to live my life the way foxes do. As a human though I expect fellow man to act in a humane manner when dealing with wildlife issues. Chasing and ripping apart with hounds is not in any way humane whether it is fox or any other animal. 

Now you say learn something about hunting?? I have followed the North Cornwall and Four Burrows hunts. I shoot, have lamped and anything else you can think of. Of all things, what I will not be a part of and on the side of ever again is hunting with hounds and to be very honest if this bloodsoport returns and people wish to be out in the fields enjoying it my return to hunting would absolutely be with the HSA


----------



## oakash (1 May 2010)

Scratch, if you shoot and lamp then you will know that those methods of control are not without  problems. Obviously you have had some other problems with hunts or hunt people which seems to have coloured your views. Most people connected with hunts are positively not 'cruel', whereas most anti hunters quite definitely have an element of 'people hating' in their psyche, and I have come across quite a number up country. I am pleased that you at any rate understand that foxes do not think like humans, unlike most anti hunters who say they recognize that as a fact and then profoundly demonstrate that they do not.


----------



## YorksG (1 May 2010)

Scratchline, yet again your argument is incoherent, the point about the fox thought process was in response to you saying what your choice of death was, suggesting that the fox would have the same thoughts about 'choosing' its manner of death. I fail to see the relevance of quad bikes et al. Yet again you are suggesting that this makes a difference to the fox, but no evidence to support your view of the fox having a similar thought process to your own. I am aware of studies which show certain animals (elephants in particular) have a sense of self, with self recognition etc, but have no awareness of similar studies of foxes, if you have please furnish the references. 
Your comment about bloodthirsty idiots killing foxes read as being in response to people shooting and injuring foxes, hence my question about your belief that foxes should be shot.
Perhaps the most telling comment you have made is the one which states that you believe that earth would be better without people on it at all, this is I believe a quote from an extremist eco-terrorist group, who believe that any form of violence towards humans is acceptable, in the furthering of its aims. As you appear to at least sympathise with this group, I will not enter into further debate with you, partly as you do not debate the issues written, but mainly as it is my belief that such terrorists should be dealt with by means of the law, not debate on a forum.


----------



## CARREG (1 May 2010)

Scratchline said:



			Having witnessed these sports I would say that of all three fox hunting is the most cruel. The others being a fair fight not a slaughter!!
		
Click to expand...

Are you serious...............Carreg


----------



## Serenity087 (1 May 2010)

Scratchline said:



			That was really nice to read when I turned on my computer today HG
		
Click to expand...

Argh, I just realised how hideously miswritten that was!

I believe my SPIRIT will always be here, long after humankind has gone.  You either become part of the earth again and make up other things (similar to how your molecules will be reused) or you spend eternity in spiritual limbo.

Although *I* will not be here, my spirit will, and I'd like to think the world my spirit has is a better one than what I have!


----------



## Scratchline (1 May 2010)

Perhaps the most telling comment you have made is the one which states that you believe that earth would be better without people on it at all, this is I believe a quote from an extremist eco-terrorist group, who believe that any form of violence towards humans is acceptable, in the furthering of its aims. As you appear to at least sympathise with this group, I will not enter into further debate with you, partly as you do not debate the issues written, but mainly as it is my belief that such terrorists should be dealt with by means of the law, not debate on a forum.
		
Click to expand...

???????????? What on earth are you going on about?????????????? Extreme eco-terrorist groups?? You have completely lost me. I dont agree with hunting with hounds as was before the ban.


----------



## Scratchline (1 May 2010)

I realised what you posted and why HG

I think I will take a few days out from the forum and go save the world with my eco terrorists? lol lol lol


----------



## Scratchline (1 May 2010)

oakash said:



			Scratch, if you shoot and lamp then you will know that those methods of control are not without  problems. Obviously you have had some other problems with hunts or hunt people which seems to have coloured your views. Most people connected with hunts are positively not 'cruel', whereas most anti hunters quite definitely have an element of 'people hating' in their psyche, and I have come across quite a number up country. I am pleased that you at any rate understand that foxes do not think like humans, unlike most anti hunters who say they recognize that as a fact and then profoundly demonstrate that they do not.
		
Click to expand...

Hey oakash we can agree to differ me thinks and to be honest post 73 has left me speechless for a while.


----------



## Scratchline (1 May 2010)

CARREG said:



			Are you serious...............Carreg
		
Click to expand...

I think you will find that foxes being ripped apart by hounds is now illegal. The ban works just fine as proven by all the convictions.


----------



## CARREG (1 May 2010)

Scratchline said:



			I think you will find that foxes being ripped apart by hounds is now illegal. The ban works just fine as proven by all the convictions.
		
Click to expand...

I didnt ask you about the ban, you stated in an earlier post in this thread that you had witnessed DOGFIGHTING, BADGER BAITING and FOXHUNTING and of the 3 in your opinion Foxhunting was the most cruel, I quoted you and asked "Are you serious". Can you answer my question please...............Carreg


----------



## Eagle_day (1 May 2010)

Scratchline said:



			The ban works just fine as proven by all the convictions.
		
Click to expand...

Five people convicted from three hunts; all the rest are poaching or coursing offences.  And foxes are always broken up post mortem - but then you've never let facts get in the way of your emotive arguments, have you Scratchy?

Nice to see you're still around Carreg.


----------



## Serenity087 (1 May 2010)

Scratchline said:



			I realised what you posted and why HG

I think I will take a few days out from the forum and go save the world with my eco terrorists? lol lol lol
		
Click to expand...

Ace, we really do think on the same lines 

Eco terrorism is fun.  I met some campaigners who talked me through how to blockade forests to stop them cutting it down.

It involves vans, concrete, handcuffs and a lot of angry coppers!

Sounded like a riot!


----------



## Scratchline (2 May 2010)

CARREG said:



			I didnt ask you about the ban, you stated in an earlier post in this thread that you had witnessed DOGFIGHTING, BADGER BAITING and FOXHUNTING and of the 3 in your opinion Foxhunting was the most cruel, I quoted you and asked "Are you serious". Can you answer my question please...............Carreg
		
Click to expand...

Sorry didnt realise the little ditto on the bottom of your post was permanent. 

Am I serious that as fights go, fox hunting using packs to kill and rip an animal apart rather than it being a fair fight is more cruel, absolutely. The same as in a playground fight 1 on 1 is much fairer than 10 people on one other. Do you disagree with that for some reason?


----------



## Scratchline (2 May 2010)

Eagle_day said:



			Five people convicted from three hunts; all the rest are poaching or coursing offences.  And foxes are always broken up post mortem - but then you've never let facts get in the way of your emotive arguments, have you Scratchy?

Nice to see you're still around Carreg.
		
Click to expand...

All convictions were under the new ban and more people are against coursing than fox hunting so dont start trying to wriggle away from the reason for this ban! And dont treat me like an idiot "the foxes are broken up post mortem"?! Foxes die from biting and tearing between hounds not some fantasy bite to the neck. You lie and hide this but the burns report didnt nor will anybody honest who has witnessed the end of the chase.
That is what happens naturally with a pack isnt it!!! Thought you liked to describe your hunting as natural but then only to the point you back yourselves into the corner with your nonsense!


----------



## Scratchline (2 May 2010)

Harper_Gal said:



			Ace, we really do think on the same lines 

Eco terrorism is fun.  I met some campaigners who talked me through how to blockade forests to stop them cutting it down.

It involves vans, concrete, handcuffs and a lot of angry coppers!

Sounded like a riot!
		
Click to expand...

lol lol HG I absolutely know nothing about it other than what we hear on the news. I am going to do some research though but have you any idea who on earth the poster was on about? The eco people? Thanks and best wishes, SL


----------



## oakash (2 May 2010)

M.Scratchy: Do you think that a pack of hounds usually 'break up' a fox? Do you think this is done whilst the animal is still alive? I am curious about your beliefs, as the one and only case I have ever seen was when so-called saboteurs were trying to 'save' a fox whilst kicking and beating hounds.


----------



## Eagle_day (2 May 2010)

Scratchline said:



			All convictions were under the new ban ...
		
Click to expand...

Eh? Was there an old ban?  You're not making any sense here.



Scratchline said:



			You lie and hide this but the burns report didnt nor will anybody honest who has witnessed the end of the chase.
		
Click to expand...

You smear like a government in terminal decline.  I base my views on practical experience, not on hearsay or the misreading of an even-handed Burns report.  I have seen many dozens of foxes killed by hounds: in every case the fox died almost instantaneously, and was broken up - if at all - when dead.


----------



## CARREG (2 May 2010)

Scratchline said:



			Sorry didnt realise the little ditto on the bottom of your post was permanent. 

Am I serious that as fights go, fox hunting using packs to kill and rip an animal apart rather than it being a fair fight is more cruel, absolutely. The same as in a playground fight 1 on 1 is much fairer than 10 people on one other. Do you disagree with that for some reason?
		
Click to expand...


I disagree 100% with your reasoning, a pair of equally matched fighting dogs will fight for several hours inflicting serious pain and injury to each other before 1 or both die or are eventually lifted/parted, a badger baiting session could go on for hours wih the poor creature being tortured by god knows how many dogs, a fox caught by hounds is killed in seconds.
You say in your other posts that shooting an animal is quicker therefore less cruel than hunting, in this thread you are saying that animals fighting for hours with no means of escape is less cruel than a fox being killed in a few seconds, so by your reasoning a 10 hour dig to a fox with a terrier [both being about the same size] would be one of the least cruel methods of fox control, as a terrierman I would like to thank you for your unintentional support...............Carreg


----------



## Scratchline (3 May 2010)

oakash said:



			M.Scratchy: Do you think that a pack of hounds usually 'break up' a fox? Do you think this is done whilst the animal is still alive? I am curious about your beliefs, as the one and only case I have ever seen was when so-called saboteurs were trying to 'save' a fox whilst kicking and beating hounds.
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely know that a fox is not killed by a 'nip', on the neck from the lead hound! That is the lie the CA and huntsmen tell the public.
Why hide from the truth if your sport is so ******* noble?!
Hounds do not go for the neck. Like all dogs the pack go for the soft parts of the body, biting, ripping and shaking. Foxes die from multiple injuries and are often torn open whilst alive. That is not anybodys idea of humane other than those who enjoy seeing a fox suffer!


----------



## Scratchline (3 May 2010)

Eagle_day said:



			Eh? Was there an old ban?  You're not making any sense here.



You smear like a government in terminal decline.  I base my views on practical experience, not on hearsay or the misreading of an even-handed Burns report.  I have seen many dozens of foxes killed by hounds: in every case the fox died almost instantaneously, and was broken up - if at all - when dead.
		
Click to expand...

Misreading like you people who claim the Burns report supports your cruelty stance on hunting yet ignore its view on fox welfare which is seriously compromised?!
Next you will claim cubbing is to disperse the cubs ( whilst you drive them back into the mouths of the hounds!!).


----------



## Scratchline (3 May 2010)

CARREG said:



			I disagree 100% with your reasoning, a pair of equally matched fighting dogs will fight for several hours inflicting serious pain and injury to each other before 1 or both die or are eventually lifted/parted, a badger baiting session could go on for hours wih the poor creature being tortured by god knows how many dogs, a fox caught by hounds is killed in seconds.




			I stated very clearly 1 on 1 so dont confuse the situation for your own ends with 'god knows how many dogs'. You view of dog fighting is more more sensible than many I have come across but remember at the point either dog turns its head or shoulders away from its opponent the fight is broken and that dog can pull out. The point I would like to make VERY clearly is both fighters want to partake, the fox doesnt. Badger baiting of course is very different but my statement only gives my view on the cruelty aspect.




			You say in your other posts that shooting an animal is quicker therefore less cruel than hunting, in this thread you are saying that animals fighting for hours with no means of escape is less cruel than a fox being killed in a few seconds, so by your reasoning a 10 hour dig to a fox with a terrier [both being about the same size] would be one of the least cruel methods of fox control, as a terrierman I would like to thank you for your unintentional support...............Carreg
		
Click to expand...

As a terrierman do not expect my support but I do not dislike you and what you do in any similar way to huntsmen who hunt with hounds. Ive bred pit bulls and now have a patterdale x lakeland and none of my dogs have ever or will ever have battle scars. Game as you like, take on anything and the pits would have won but I simply would never allow my dogs any fighting contact because I cannot bare the cruelty.
Whatever you do dont call me for that stance please CARREG.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## CARREG (3 May 2010)

Scratchline
I think we have different opinions on what constitutes cruelty, I cant honestly see your logic, while 2 pitbulls may want to fight, sometimes to the death and for hours on end its men that give them the opportunity to inflict hours of pain and serious injury to each other, badger baiting by its very nature nearly always involves more than 1 dog, it would still be a pitiful affair involving just 1 dog, I would never "call" you on your stance against cruelty I just happen to think your views and opinions are wrong, you are however fully entitled to them as I am to mine.............Carreg


----------



## rosie fronfelen (3 May 2010)

who ever wins the election nothing will change and life will continue as before, end of.


----------



## oakash (3 May 2010)

Rosie, I only wish that were true! It is a fatal mistake which some hunting people make. If we don't get a government in which will overturn this ridiculous law, then they will not just leave us be, we may get one which will strengthen it and REALLY harm the countryside and animal welfare.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (3 May 2010)

what is one to do then, the election is full of mishandlings and corruption, lack of postal vote forms etc, so it'll be the same as the last fiasco- 38% voted. so we no doubt will have no choice and no voice! its looking more likely to be a hung parliament, what then for hunting?? can they put all of us hundreds and thousands in jail,dont think so- so carry on regardless- what other choice will we have?


----------



## Scratchline (3 May 2010)

CARREG said:



			Scratchline
I think we have different opinions on what constitutes cruelty, I cant honestly see your logic, while 2 pitbulls may want to fight, sometimes to the death and for hours on end its men that give them the opportunity to inflict hours of pain and serious injury to each other, badger baiting by its very nature nearly always involves more than 1 dog, it would still be a pitiful affair involving just 1 dog, I would never "call" you on your stance against cruelty I just happen to think your views and opinions are wrong, you are however fully entitled to them as I am to mine.............Carreg
		
Click to expand...

I think that is it in a nutshell Carreg, what constitutes cruelty to each individual. I havent all of a sudden become anti blood sports and very much hear what some of you say and understand why you say it.
The others who hit me with 'your a townie', or 'you dont understand because you have never seen it', etc etc and sometimes bloody etc ( lol), I admit do my head in. All I have dome myself is change sides and my own outlook on life but I have done so through experiences which nobody can take from me.
Anyway, agree to differ, Scratchline


----------



## Scratchline (3 May 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			what is one to do then, the election is full of mishandlings and corruption, lack of postal vote forms etc, so it'll be the same as the last fiasco- 38% voted. so we no doubt will have no choice and no voice! its looking more likely to be a hung parliament, what then for hunting?? can they put all of us hundreds and thousands in jail,dont think so- so carry on regardless- what other choice will we have?
		
Click to expand...

The choice YOU HAVE, as I do not speak about you, you could stop posting about me to your friends on the rather nasty Bring back Hunting fb page. Last time you did was Saturday night!! For absolutely no reason!!
Rosemary, if you have a problem with me please face it and deal with it on here or just ignore me. Carrying on some sort of vendetta away from this forum against me will do you no favours, is rather spitefull and it would be wise for you to stop. Thankyou, Scratchline.


----------



## Eagle_day (3 May 2010)

Scratchline said:



			Misreading like you people who claim the Burns report supports your cruelty stance on hunting yet ignore its view on fox welfare which is seriously compromised?!
Next you will claim cubbing is to disperse the cubs ( whilst you drive them back into the mouths of the hounds!!).
		
Click to expand...

You have been fact-checked and you are wrong.

ED


----------



## Scratchline (3 May 2010)

Eagle_day said:



			You have been fact-checked and you are wrong.

ED
		
Click to expand...

"this experience seriously compromises the welfare of the fox". 

None of the legal methods of fox killing were "without difficulty" but lamping, the use of torches and rifles at night, "has fewer adverse welfare implications".


----------



## oakash (3 May 2010)

Just to point out the obvious: The Burns Inquiry suggested that all forms of control 'compromised the welfare' of the fox. Burns also pointed out that his remit was not to decide whether foxhunting was 'cruel'.  Subsequent to the Inquiry he said that to the question,'..is foxhunting cruel..' the answer was 'no'.'He also, I would particularly emphasize, was and is not an expert on the inter-relationship of wild animals and human beings, nor does he have any experience of fox predation on sheep, which many of us do in full measure. Personally, I know I am right when I maintain that hunting with hounds is the most natural and humane way to control fox populations. You may believe you are right to have alternative views - you have every right to do so - but it doesn't alter the fact that you are wrong!


----------



## Simsar (6 May 2010)

They are Leather shoe wearing tree hugging tw**s!


----------



## perfect11s (7 May 2010)

I think we should make friends with them and give them a donation of some SOAP 
I feel sorry for them  they always look so bedraggled surely they would be better off having a good bath and going down the pub to spend their dole money instead..


----------



## Simsar (7 May 2010)

LMAO!


----------



## Simsar (7 May 2010)

perfect11s said:



			I think we should make friends with them and give them a donation of some SOAP 
I feel sorry for them  they always look so bedraggled surely they would be better off having a good bath and going down the pub to spend their dole money instead..
		
Click to expand...

While smoking w**d!


----------

